# Call of duty - World at war? offline ?



## badmanmatt (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey, i was playing on cod5 earlier but now i have just tried playing it again but it keeps saying my profile is offline? i have tried refreshing servers but it says i must be connected to the internet to do this but i am connected... any1 tell me a solution or why this is ocurring ?

thank x


----------



## 123456789 (Oct 27, 2007)

i know, same thing happening to me.. i was reading around and alot of people got this problem.


----------



## e10100111001 (Nov 16, 2008)

First off, I am new to these forums, but have some familiarity with other similar forums and thus would like to preface my post by saying, humbly, that any help would be appreciated.

So in the new COD: World at War, I was up all night and got to 2300ish kills and just signed on now to find only 1397 in my barracks section yet 2300 registered on the leaderboards section. But after investigating how to rectify this dissimilitude for a minute, I checked my stats again and saw that even the leaderboard section had just been changed as well... I have a witness, a friend online, who saw my 2300 kill leaderboard and can vouch for it. Not that it matters or anything, save for my own sanity.

My real questions are:

A: Has this happened to anyone else?

B: What do you do about it? It was after all about 6+ hrs of time that I would prefer go unwasted, after a fashion...


----------

